# Rebuilding / Scraping Class in Oakland CA  - May 31- June 2, 2013



## Richard King (Jan 6, 2013)

The host of the last couple of  machine rebuilding / scraping classes I taught in Oakland CA wrote and told me he wants to organize a new class the weekend of May 31,  2013.  We will welcome basic and advanced students. Starting at 8 AM to 6 PM on Friday, May 31 -June 1- 2.  This class will be at a new location,  a small machine shop in Oakland.  Write me and I will get you in contact with him and give you more info.  Richard@Handscraping.com


----------



## rnmcbrayer (Feb 16, 2013)

I am interested. I live in Sacramento so could easily drive down. Any particulars would be greatly appreciated.
Thx
RNM


----------



## mikew67 (Feb 19, 2013)

Richard King said:


> The host of the last couple of  machine rebuilding / scraping classes I taught in Oakland CA wrote and told me he wants to organize a new class the weekend of May 31,  2013....


Interesting topic; would love to take the class.  But IIRC the tuition was a bit steep.  Would you please let us know what it will be.

I suspect the class will deliver excellent value, but probably beyond my "mad money" limit 

Mike


----------



## Richard King (Feb 19, 2013)

mikew67 said:


> Interesting topic; would love to take the class.  But IIRC the tuition was a bit steep.  Would you please let us know what it will be.
> 
> I suspect the class will deliver excellent value, but probably beyond my "mad money" limit
> 
> Mike




You might think it's steep, but I think it's cheap.  I have to fly to CA and get a room for 5 nights for a 3 day class, paying for all my expenses.  I provide $15,000.00 worth of tools and the supplies you need.  I ship scraping bars to and back to MN ( My scrapers and expensive tools I ship as extra luggage both ways).  Plus teach you how to re-scrape your machines so you won't have to call a local machine rebuilder next time something needs to be scraped and pay him $100.00 per hour.  We just closed the class for GA at 10 students plus we have 4 others who want to come but we don't have the room.  All those guys are willing to pay and they didn't think it was "steep"  Here is the add I had on E-Bay for the GA class.  The CA class will be the same.   We can handle 10 students.  We need to get 6 students who will take the 3 day class.  If 4 more sign up for 3 days they will get priority over anyone who wants to come for 1 or 2 days who will pay 1/3 the cost per day they come.
Contact me at Richard@Handscraping.com and I will tell you the price.  It is against the forums rules to discuss money here.


*LEARN TO SCRAPE, SAVE ON EXPENSIVE REPAIRS BILLS FROM THE PRO'S. 
*
I will be teaching a long weekend (FULL - SOLD OUT )class in Pine Mountain (full - sold out) Georgia at a small home shop
* 
(Oakland class is inside a professionals machine shop that we will rent for the weekend). We need more students. *The class will be held Friday, April 5---,sold out-- 6, 7 TH 2013* ( **WI Class June 28th - July 1st.  from 8 AM to 6 PM still looking for students). 

I will teach you to Hand-Scrape, hand 1/2 moon flake, Biax Power Scrape and 1/2 moon Flake, Learn about leveling and aligning ways, how to straighten and scrape a tapered gib, learn to epoxy Rulon / Turcite / Phenolic and scrape and discuss the revolutionizing product of Moglice, How to repair lubrication issues, how to scrape a ID bearing, how to rebuild a spindle.. You can bring along a personal project and we will rebuild it in the class. In past classes students have scraped their lathe compounds, straight-edges, Milling machine tables, repaired there Mini lathe or mill, learned how to scrape the bottom of a precision level, etc.
The class is 3 days long and if you want to stay we will arrange that after.

I will supply most of the tools and supplies. You can bring your tools, hand and power scrapers, test indicators, etc. if you have them. if you have some or bring nothing accept your questions. You will pay for all your own accommodation, meals and expenses. 

The teacher is Richard King and is a machine tool rebuilder and has been teaching machine building, machine rebuilding, hand scraping in cooperation with DAPRA Corporation the USA Distributor of the BIAX scraper for over 30 years. I have taught classes at 8 divisions of GM, Timken Bearing, John Deere, Cummins, The USA Navy Shipyards, Taught in Taiwan for several new machine builders, have taught over 30 + years. I guarantee you will learn how to scrape and have a basic idea how to improve the accuracy of your machines and products. 

The sooner you Buy it Now, will guarantee you have a spot. We have 4 students signed up now and can take 4 more.
*


----------

